#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  A guide to seismic interpretation

## ndt1235

Could you guidme step to interpretation of a seismic tape:


After i loaded SEGY file, Deviation, log, of a well.
Have any data be needed to add?
If not, pls guide me the beginner step to interpretation of 3D seismic,

I'm doing it on Kingdo/m suite 8.3
thanksSee More: A guide to seismic interpretation

----------


## ndt1235

any guy can help me, 
to give and u will receive!!!

----------


## Rahuldinno

can any post about use of geographix software for reserve estimation

----------


## geophysicien1

please some one can share a tutorial for geographix thank you in advance my email is geophysicien1@hotmail.fr

----------


## darcyoil

Buddy, you've been shouting yourself hoarse without any success. I think it is time you accepted the fact that one cannot learn seismic interpretation off the net. That is like getting a medical degree thru a postal correspondence course. Better to do what I do: Hire a good geophysicist !!

----------


## RockyCentero

Hey ndt,

Here are some brief tips on how to start your seismic interpretation:

Once you have loaded you well logs along woht your seismic, then you'll have to have the stratigraphic well tops in depth MD, then you need to load the checkshot data, most of the time comes as first VSP arrival whic somehow like a bridge between the depth and time domain.
Then your perform your synthetic seismogram analysys. why? it alows you through the seimsic log correlation to adjust the time-depth relationship and identify on your seismic section your horizon events
Then you start your seimsic picking and it's a good practice to run some seismic attributes to help you along with your reflectivity cube.
But for a detailed workflow thne better to start some readings and by the way you'll find some good books on this forum.

Good luck with the rest

----------

